# Angeln in Polen



## Nightstar79 (17. September 2008)

Möchte gern hier über das Angeln in Polen schreiben. Besonders über Angeln an der polnischen Ostseeküste und über Forellenseen.
Möchte gern gute Tipps und Adressen tauschen bzw. in diesem Forum darstellen.

MfG 

Oli


----------



## Ikarus (17. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Dann mal los ... !!

Ich bin gespannt, weil ich auch schon mit einem Angelurlaub in Polen geliebäugelt habe.

Gruß Jörn


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

ich hab auch in polen genangelt aber ich war da noch soo klein ich kann mich nciht mehr erinnern


----------



## Viper5684 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

so also bitte...ich weiß alles darüber...bin 20..angel seit dem ich 4 bin...jedes jahr bin ich mindestens 5 mal an der polnischen ostseeküste...
spezialisiert auf:
-Barsch
-Aal
-Hornis
-Brassen (pers. Bestmarke 5kg dieses jahr)
-Forellen/Lachse
-Dorsch

also leute....was wollt ihr wissen? einfach fragen und ich hoffe ich kann euch helfen

mfg


----------



## Nightstar79 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> so also bitte...ich weiß alles darüber...bin 20..angel seit dem ich 4 bin...jedes jahr bin ich mindestens 5 mal an der polnischen ostseeküste...
> spezialisiert auf:
> -Barsch
> -Aal
> ...


 
also in erster linie interessiere ich mich hier über das forellenangeln in polen in der nähe von slubice ein paar adressen wären da schon echt hilfreich 
na und ich denke mal die polnische ostseeküste ist nicht zu verachten ein paar freunde waren in kolberg mit dem kutter draussen und waren begeistert 
ich hab da nur bedenken wenn man weiter in polen reinfährt wegen pkw-diebstahl 

lg oliver


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

was meinst du mit forellenangeln? in nem forellenpuff? ich hole meine forellen in ner anlage nähe frankfurt/ autobahn. die haben dort nen kleinen angelteich und auch nen ferienhaus. dort gibt es für mich die absolut besten forellen und auch stör. das gesamte gelände wird ständig durch einen wildbach durchströmt, es sind nicht zu viele forellen in den becken (  kaum kanibalismus und genug bewegungsraum), die forellen haben ein top muskelfleisch. ( 300g - 2500 g) das einzige prob ist, der besitzer weigert sich, "deutsch" zu werden ( obwohl nur 40 km von der grenze), er nimmt keine €.


----------



## Viper5684 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Nightstar79 schrieb:


> ich hab da nur bedenken wenn man weiter in polen reinfährt wegen pkw-diebstahl
> 
> lg oliver



lol...wann warst du das letzte mal in polen?
wenn überhaupt dann wird jetzt nur noch von russen geklaut. also musste ziemlich nah an die ukrainische grenze. kolberg liegt gerade mal 310km von berlin entfernt...
fahr mal nach polen und schau dir an, mit was für autos die ganzen neureichen da rumfahren (und es sind nicht wenige)
was für ein auto fährst du, wenn ich fragen darf?
also darüber würde ich mich heut zu tage garkeine gedanken mehr machen...ich fahre seit 20 jahren nach polen...hatten 1996 damal nen nagelneuen opel vectra gekauft...die ganze stadt wusste, dass "die berliner" (also wir) nen neues auto hatten und wir haben es heute immer noch.

umkrei slubice kann ich dir nicht wirklich was empfehlen...ich bin eher der ostsee-angler....
ein richtig geiler kutter von kolberg aus ist der Pegasus-One
http://www.pegasusone.pl/foto%20album.htm

wenn fragen sind...einfach weiter fragen 

ich kann nur im januar die flüsse "Parsenta" in kolberg und "rega" in mrzezyno und trzebiatow empfehlen...alles liegt innerhalb von 35km und die fänge sind hammergeil.
als tipp: für die kutterfahrt braucht man keinen schein und den "ostseeschein" bekommt man für rund 16€ fürs ganze jahr, egal ob mit oder ohne fischereischein...dieser gilt bis zur ersten "hürde" an einem fluss von der mündung aus...das heißt von der ostsee rein in den fluss bis z.b. einer brücke, schleuse, etc.


----------



## Viper5684 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> was meinst du mit forellenangeln? in nem forellenpuff? ich hole meine forellen in ner anlage nähe frankfurt/ autobahn. die haben dort nen kleinen angelteich und auch nen ferienhaus. dort gibt es für mich die absolut besten forellen und auch stör. das gesamte gelände wird ständig durch einen wildbach durchströmt, es sind nicht zu viele forellen in den becken (  kaum kanibalismus und genug bewegungsraum), die forellen haben ein top muskelfleisch. ( 300g - 2500 g) das einzige prob ist, der besitzer weigert sich, "deutsch" zu werden ( obwohl nur 40 km von der grenze), er nimmt keine €.



was verstehst du unter problemen? du fährst über die grenze und wechselst dein geld einfach an der ersten tanke...mal ne gegenfrage...schon mal in frankfurt-oder versucht mit polnischen zloty zu bezahlen? die wollen i-wie auch nicht "polnisch" werden |uhoh:


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

ich fahre mind. alle 14 tage nach polen, gehe ganz normal in den supermarkt,und dann nur wegen "zigis"  auf den "polenmarkt". wenn ich z.b. hohenwutzen rüberfahre, dann gibt es kaum noch warenauszeichnung in zloty, wenn ich aber nach forellen über die autobahn frf fahre, will der besitzer der anlage nichts von € wissen.


----------



## Viper5684 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich fahre mind. alle 14 tage nach polen, gehe ganz normal in den supermarkt,und dann nur wegen "zigis"  auf den "polenmarkt". wenn ich z.b. hohenwutzen rüberfahre, dann gibt es kaum noch warenauszeichnung in zloty, wenn ich aber nach forellen über die autobahn frf fahre, will der besitzer der anlage nichts von € wissen.


ja...du musst nur verstehen, dass der besitzer wohl eher alles privat betreibt...er muss dann extra in ne wechselstube reisen und macht wohlmöglich noch verluste deswegen...täglich andere wechselkurse...musst dich auch mal dahinein versetzen...die supermärkte haben ihre eigenen wechselstuben und wechseln täglich tausene von euros...ich glaube du würdest auch genervt sein wenn du hier täglich 100zl bekommst und damit zur wechselstube rennen musst damit du was davon hast.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> ja...du musst nur verstehen, dass der besitzer wohl eher alles privat betreibt...er muss dann extra in ne wechselstube reisen und macht wohlmöglich noch verluste deswegen...täglich andere wechselkurse...musst dich auch mal dahinein versetzen...die supermärkte haben ihre eigenen wechselstuben und wechseln täglich tausene von euros...ich glaube du würdest auch genervt sein wenn du hier täglich 100zl bekommst und damit zur wechselstube rennen musst damit du was davon hast.


ich mache dem mann auch keine vorwürfe. man muß es eben nur wissen, daß man vor fahrt zu ihm umtauschen muß, da die anlage mitten im wald liegt und man zum umtauschen sonst 12 km zurück fahren muß.


----------



## Nightstar79 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> was meinst du mit forellenangeln? in nem forellenpuff? ich hole meine forellen in ner anlage nähe frankfurt/ autobahn. die haben dort nen kleinen angelteich und auch nen ferienhaus. dort gibt es für mich die absolut besten forellen und auch stör. das gesamte gelände wird ständig durch einen wildbach durchströmt, es sind nicht zu viele forellen in den becken ( kaum kanibalismus und genug bewegungsraum), die forellen haben ein top muskelfleisch. ( 300g - 2500 g) das einzige prob ist, der besitzer weigert sich, "deutsch" zu werden ( obwohl nur 40 km von der grenze), er nimmt keine €.


 
Hallo, 

sag mal könntest du mir ne genaue Wegbeschreibung oder noch besser ne Adresse geben?
Und wieviel Zloty müsste ich denn für den Tripp einplanen?

LG 
Oliver


----------



## Nightstar79 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> lol...wann warst du das letzte mal in polen?
> wenn überhaupt dann wird jetzt nur noch von russen geklaut. also musste ziemlich nah an die ukrainische grenze. kolberg liegt gerade mal 310km von berlin entfernt...
> fahr mal nach polen und schau dir an, mit was für autos die ganzen neureichen da rumfahren (und es sind nicht wenige)
> was für ein auto fährst du, wenn ich fragen darf?
> ...


 

also ich bin jede woche mind. einmal in polen da ich kurz davor wohn. ich red ja auch nicht von gleich hinter der grenze da ist ja auch alles ok aber wenn man weiter rein fährt sprich an die masuren sieht das schon anders aus und wer da mein auto klaut ist mir da völlig egal weil es wird definitiv und leider in polen geklaut und hab ja den polen auch nich den vorwurf gemacht.
ich hab den neuen vectra 
na ich denk die küste werd ich mir nächstes jahr mal vornehmen..

lg oli


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

du fährst autobahn a12 rüber und imer geradeaus, im 3. oder 4. ort (sorry, namen weiß ich nicht) siehst du linker hand, etwas tiefer als die straße das rote tor des feuerwehrhauses. kurz danach eine kreuzung (an dieser kreuzung siehst du links ein hotel mit ner kanone), da biegst du links ab und fährst aus dem ort raus durch den wald( guter pilzwald), bis du in ein dörfchen kommst. kurz hinter dem rechts liegenden dorfteich gabelt sich die straße, du mußt links fahren. nach ca. 1- 2 km liegt auf der rechten seite die forellenanlage, man sieht von der straße nur das ferienhaus und das haus des besitzers. wenn man auf das grundstück kommt, liegt rechts die baracke, wo die gehilfen arbeiten und eine große wiese, auf der man wohl auch zelten kann.
hab gerade noch mal bei google earth geschaut, der ort, wo du abbiegen mußt, könnte torzym sein, die straßengabelung am ende von debrznica.
was das ganze da kostet, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. wir bezahlen jedenfalls für unsere forellen dort 3,20- 3,30 €/ kg. in der umgebung dort gibt es übrigens viele schöne seen (auch hinter der forellenanlage) , weiß allerdings nicht, wie es dort mit angeln ist, kannst ja versuchen, den besitzer zu fragen, meine polnischkenntnisse sind leider nicht mehr so doll.


----------



## Viper5684 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Nightstar79 schrieb:


> also ich bin jede woche mind. einmal in polen da ich kurz davor wohn. ich red ja auch nicht von gleich hinter der grenze da ist ja auch alles ok aber wenn man weiter rein fährt sprich an die masuren sieht das schon anders aus und wer da mein auto klaut ist mir da völlig egal weil es wird definitiv und leider in polen geklaut und hab ja den polen auch nich den vorwurf gemacht.
> ich hab den neuen vectra
> na ich denk die küste werd ich mir nächstes jahr mal vornehmen..
> 
> lg oli


also ich würd mir da nicht wirklich gedanken drüber machen...vllt bei nem audi oder VW an der russischen grenze...oder BMW..da hast schon recht.
also wie gesagt...wir kennen viele leute, die auch nach polen fahren und die hatten nie probleme mit diebstahl...garantie gibts nie...aber auto einfach auf nem bewachten pp abstellen im zweifelsfall...kostet nicht die welt und es ist sicher.


----------



## nostradamus (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo Viper5684,

ich habe mal einige fragen an dich.

wie sieht es mit dem dorschfang aus von kohlberg? was fängt man so, wie ist die größe etc... und wie teuer ist dort die ausfahrt und was muss man ungefähr für eine übernachtung einplanen=

vielen dank

nosta


----------



## Viper5684 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

also es sieht gut aus 
war im hochsommer angeln...sieh einfach selbst 
ein trip kostet um die 120zl/person..das sind bei dem dreckskurs im moment ca 38€. eine übernachtung in der hochsaison kostet ca 50-80zl (ist halt ne spanne) 15-25€. im herbst ca 25-40zl, 7-12,50€.
die rote kiste war meine...und das nich ma nach dem ganzen angeltag.
ansonsten schau hier, da sind fotos von dem kutter wo ich auch war.
http://www.pegasusone.pl/foto album.htm


----------



## Nightstar79 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> also ich würd mir da nicht wirklich gedanken drüber machen...vllt bei nem audi oder VW an der russischen grenze...oder BMW..da hast schon recht.
> also wie gesagt...wir kennen viele leute, die auch nach polen fahren und die hatten nie probleme mit diebstahl...garantie gibts nie...aber auto einfach auf nem bewachten pp abstellen im zweifelsfall...kostet nicht die welt und es ist sicher.


 
na werd ich nächstes jahr mal sehen dieses jahr bleib ich noch in deutschland


----------



## Nightstar79 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> du fährst autobahn a12 rüber und imer geradeaus, im 3. oder 4. ort (sorry, namen weiß ich nicht) siehst du linker hand, etwas tiefer als die straße das rote tor des feuerwehrhauses. kurz danach eine kreuzung (an dieser kreuzung siehst du links ein hotel mit ner kanone), da biegst du links ab und fährst aus dem ort raus durch den wald( guter pilzwald), bis du in ein dörfchen kommst. kurz hinter dem rechts liegenden dorfteich gabelt sich die straße, du mußt links fahren. nach ca. 1- 2 km liegt auf der rechten seite die forellenanlage, man sieht von der straße nur das ferienhaus und das haus des besitzers. wenn man auf das grundstück kommt, liegt rechts die baracke, wo die gehilfen arbeiten und eine große wiese, auf der man wohl auch zelten kann.
> hab gerade noch mal bei google earth geschaut, der ort, wo du abbiegen mußt, könnte torzym sein, die straßengabelung am ende von debrznica.
> was das ganze da kostet, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. wir bezahlen jedenfalls für unsere forellen dort 3,20- 3,30 €/ kg. in der umgebung dort gibt es übrigens viele schöne seen (auch hinter der forellenanlage) , weiß allerdings nicht, wie es dort mit angeln ist, kannst ja versuchen, den besitzer zu fragen, meine polnischkenntnisse sind leider nicht mehr so doll.


 
hab dank,
ich werd nächste woche gleich mal suchen und die angel mitnehmen mal sehen ob es einen guten fisch gibt


----------



## Viper5684 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

und...warste da?
wie wars?
berichte mal n bissl

gruß
martin


----------



## Nightstar79 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Bis jetzt hab ich das leider noch nicht geschafft, hab zur Zeit viel Arbeit aber das Jahr ist ja noch nicht zu ende.
#c#6|wavey:


----------



## Pikajatschuh (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallöchen 

Gibt es wen man Hohenwutzen rüber fährt vieleicht auch einen Forellenpuff den Frankfurt/Oder  ist mir irgendt wo ein bischen zu weit .


----------



## pifko (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo zusammen,
fahre ende august in die nähe von kolberg,
wollte dort mal auf forelle & co gehen,   [FONT=&quot]mal die parsenta und [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]rega.....
( gibt da noch einen anderen fluß) beangeln.
kann mir einer tips dazu geben, wegen angelkarten usw.
petri pifko
[/FONT]


----------



## Lorenz (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo Kollegen


*Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie es in der Gegend um dêcin/teplice/most mit Raubfischen aussieht?

*Forellen,Hechte und Döbel täten mich interessieren...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Ich fahre im Jahr 1-2 mal zum Kutterangeln an die Ostseeküste nach Wladyslawowo. Ist richtig gut dort. Ich fahre immer mit Marian Leszek Wisniewski. Kennt jemand den? Vielleicht ist ja jemand dabei!?
Gruß FangeNichts5:vik:


----------



## Matjesfänger (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Wollten in 2 Wochen mal nach swenemünde fahren.
Interessieren würde mich der Hafen.
Weiß zufällig einer was ich da für eine Karte brauche und was mich der ganze spass am Angeln mich da kosten würde.

Gruß und danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## Daniel93 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

ich kann das angeln in polen nur empfelen. wir wqaren vor 2 wochen in schlesien, also angelteiche bis zum abwinken. wilde teiche sind auch massig vertretten,und alles gut besetzt  von all bis zander alles dabei.
gekostet hat mnich der spass garnix an den wilden teichen.
nur als ich in einen wie hier genannten forrellenpuff war, durfte man soviele ruten reinschmeißen wie man will (auch 10 sind erlaubt^^) aber pro gefangenen fische muste man einen gewissen kilo preis bezahlen war zwischen 1-3 euro der kilo.
in der anlage gabs teiche für welse, forrellen,karpfen,
und noch andere fische.  also ich kanns nur empfelen 
und das beste ist keiner fragt nach einem angelschein^^.


----------



## janosch (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Matjesfänger schrieb:


> Wollten in 2 Wochen mal nach swenemünde fahren.
> Interessieren würde mich der Hafen.
> Weiß zufällig einer was ich da für eine Karte brauche und was mich der ganze spass am Angeln mich da kosten würde.
> 
> Gruß und danke für alle Antworten.


 
Karte kostet 16 zl/Wo. (ca 3,80-4 €) soll auch für den ganzen Stettiner Haff und die Flüsse Dziwna und Swina gelten. Diese Infos habe ich letzte Woche von einem einheimischen Angler in Dziwnow bekommen !

janosch


----------



## Matjesfänger (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Danke für Antwort janosch


----------



## meeresangler 2 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo Viper5684
Kannst du ein Hotel empfehlen das in der Nähe vom Heimathafen der Kutter liegt;+
Wo fährt der Kutter von Kolberg aus hin?
Fahren die auch bis Bornholm rüber?Und kann man auf dem Kutter auch Übernachten?

holger


----------



## meeresangler 2 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo!
Na keiner was neues auch nicht über Mola Beach?|kopfkrat
Ich suche neuere Erfahrungen über dieses Camp mit einer 2 oder 3-Tagesreise nach Bornholm!


----------



## Ignaz83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo
Ich hatte dieses Jahr evtl. vor nen Familienurlaub kombiniert mit Angelurlaub an den polnischen Masuren zu machen!

Leider habe ich jetzt gehört das sich das wohl nicht mehr lohnen solle da das ganze Gebiet dort überfischt sein soll!?

Kann da jemand etwas dazu sagen? Ich hatte vor die Gewässer Hauptsächlich mit Jerkbait´s unsicher zu machen!

Macht Sinn oder eher nicht? Ihr könnt vieleicht ein paar Seen nennen an denen es einen Guten Hechtbestand gibt!

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## silure (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallöchen, kennst du dich auch am unterlauf der Wartha aus? ich hatte im board danach gefragt aber keine antworten bekommen. vielleicht mache ich was falsch, bin neu hier.
gruß silure 


Viper5684 schrieb:


> so also bitte...ich weiß alles darüber...bin 20..angel seit dem ich 4 bin...jedes jahr bin ich mindestens 5 mal an der polnischen ostseeküste...
> spezialisiert auf:
> -Barsch
> -Aal
> ...


----------



## redbullcarsten (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Ich fahre am Wochenende für zwei Wochen nach dziwnow, kann mir jemand sagen wie es dort in der dziwna mit Raubfisch auf köfi aussieht?
Gibt es besondere Bestimmungen, oder kann man genau wie hier mit totem köfi angeln? Senken auf köfi ist doch auch erlaubt oder?


----------



## tomitulpe (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> also es sieht gut aus
> war im hochsommer angeln...sieh einfach selbst
> ein trip kostet um die 120zl/person..das sind bei dem dreckskurs im moment ca 38€. eine übernachtung in der hochsaison kostet ca 50-80zl (ist halt ne spanne) 15-25€. im herbst ca 25-40zl, 7-12,50€.
> die rote kiste war meine...und das nich ma nach dem ganzen angeltag.
> ...



also wer auf so ne Kiste Babydorsche noch stolz ist, da fällt mir nichts dazu ein, sowas darf bei mir weiter schwimmen


----------



## Kukulcan (23. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Ich war vor zwei Wochen für 6 Tage am Szelag-See in der Nähe von Osterode in den Masuren. Das Gebiet befindet sich noch ziemlich im Westen der Masuren und ist aber trotzdem nicht sehr touristisch (die meisten Urlauber sind Camper aus Polen).

Die Angelkarte kostet für 3 Tage 80 Sloty, also ca 20€. Welche Gewässer da sonst noch so dazugehören, konnte ich leider nicht entziffern, da auf der Karte keine englische Übersetzung stand und sonst auch fast keiner Englisch spricht. 

Ich hab in den 6 Tage viel auf Grund geangelt und bin auch öfters mit dem Boot zum Spinnfischen raus. Der Meister Esox hat sich leider überhaupt nicht blicken lassen, im Hochsommer ists aber auch immer so eine Sache mit den Hechten. Dafür gabs auf Köderfische Wels und Zander, und letztere sogar bis 73 cm. #6
Insgesamt waren schon recht viele Angler da, aber das die Gewässer überfischt sind, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Die meisten Angler sind Polen, und die betreiben eher "konservatives" Angeln. Da wird sich einfach mit der Pose und ner Flasche Jacky an den Steg gesetzt und der Eimer mit Brassen gefüllt... Als ich abends meine Grundruten ausgelegt hab, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die das erste mal  einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger gesehen haben ("Es piept und blinkt!").


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (23. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hi,

 ich war vor zwei Wochen in Leba am Fluss Leba, der dort in die Ostsee mündet. Bei mir war es kein Angelurlaub aber es hat schon in den Fingern gekribbelt bei den ganzen schönen Fischen die die Fischer in den hafen gebracht haben, hier sieht man den fang eines Fischers:
https://www.facebook.com/flossenhunter/

 Lachse, Mefos, Barsch, Hornhecht, Platte, Dorsch (eher klein) alles dabei gewesen.


----------

